

The Slope of a Hacker News Thread Going Nowhere Fast - vlad
http://onwebapps.com/the-slope-of-a-thread-going-nowhere-fast/

======
inklesspen
I note that amichall's involved. I don't want to stoop to ad hominems, but I
figured he'd be involved somewhere, given his record.

